# 4 month old grooming help!



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

Hi all, 

Dexter has been for his first puppy groom and is two weeks away from his second. Unfortunately his fur is really long, and he keeps getting nasty grass seeds stuck all over his feet, legs and tail. 

As you can imagine, this is really uncomfortable for him when we get them out. The groomers said that he can't have any length taken off his legs and body until he reaches 6 months. His fur is already so long, and another 2 months, I can't imagine what it will be like? 

Does anyone have any suggestions for how we can keep him as comfortable as possible, and manage the grass seeds in his fur? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Find a different groomer or get some clippers and do him yourself.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't understand the groomer what's his/her argument for not doing it. I would also find a different groomer to do it.


----------



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

cfriend said:


> I don't understand the groomer what's his/her argument for not doing it. I would also find a different groomer to do it.


Hi Cfriend,

The groomer said that cutting him before 6 months could cause his hair to grow incorrectly as an adult? Has anyone ever heard of this? We are happy to go somwhere else who will take him shorter, but wouldn't want to risk affecting his coat when he's older.

Thanks


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Find a new groomer!!

It is perfectly ok to trim a puppy all over with scissors... for a clipper cut, puppy does need to be a bit older


----------



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

Sarette said:


> Find a new groomer!!
> 
> It is perfectly ok to trim a puppy all over with scissors... for a clipper cut, puppy does need to be a bit older


Hi! Thank you for your reply  We only want him scissor cut anyway at this point. Would just like an inch or so off the length to keep him cool and clean! Glad to hear it won't affect him later in life if we do this!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I have a 4 1/2 month cockerpoo and he is going to have a body an legs clipper cut next week. He hates cutting around his eye so I may have to do that. Reading your post some people say we should wait till 6 months plus but he would get so matted so fingers crossed it all goes well. His hair will grow back soon.


----------

